
This photographer takes $150,000 portraits of SV's most powerful people - Xcelerate
http://www.businessinsider.com/kevin-abosch-career-art-and-famous-portraits-2016-1
======
redlollipop
I wonder how this compares with whatever fashion photographers charge? What a
narcissistic way to spend $150k.

~~~
detaro
Paying 150k for a fashion shoot? Might happen. But not for the photographer,
and not for a few minutes of time.

It's art, as in "art market". With all the crazy dynamics behind that.

